

Report Your Stolen Bike - 1zq
http://www.report-your-stolen-bike.com/

======
benjiweber
This website has quite a nice way of helping people find stolen bicycles in
London <http://bikeshd.co.uk/>

------
LancerSykera
stolenbicycleregistry.com is already pretty well established.

